

Ookla Discontinues Netindex - the_mitsuhiko
http://www.netindex.com/

======
the_mitsuhiko
This is very disappointing, especially for non American people as netindex was
one of the few places which had enough data to make accurate decisions about
picking an ISP and comparing what you get to what is expected in an area.

I hope someone steps up and builds up an alternative.

